# 1968 Coppertone



## schwinnray (Apr 4, 2019)

fresh find original owner 68 very nice addition


----------



## unregistered (Apr 4, 2019)

Very nice! 1968? Sting-ray Junior? Odd the chainguard doesn’t say or is it a ‘63-‘64?


----------



## schwinnray (Jan 29, 2020)

selling this if anyones interested


----------



## vastingray (Jan 29, 2020)

schwinnray said:


> selling this if anyones interested



How much are you asking ?


----------



## schwinnray (Jan 30, 2020)

900 shipped


----------



## Intense One (Feb 9, 2020)

What’s the serial‘s 2 letters.......is it a ‘68Junior or older standard?  Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## schwinnray (Feb 9, 2020)

BD


----------



## unregistered (Feb 9, 2020)

Sorry, the photos gave me an illusion of a junior frame the first time. Upon reviewing further, that’s a standard stingray long frame. Nice bike!


----------



## vastingray (Feb 9, 2020)

Man that’s a good price very tempting beautiful bike


----------



## schwinnray (Feb 10, 2020)

sold


----------



## kasper (Feb 12, 2020)

Wish my chaingaurd lettering on my 68 was solid like that one


----------

